# When it rains and you NEED to smoke



## fishcatchr (Dec 7, 2018)

Having a holiday gatering tomorrow and planned to smoke two pork shoulders overnight. The forecast in Houston calls potential flooding. Decided to improvise.... smoking inside the garage tonight. Got my CO alarm on deck just Incase!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 7, 2018)

That....is how you improvise!  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Dec 7, 2018)

I smoke and grill in my garage all the time. Just open the garage door and it's all good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

I used my MES in my garage, near the door, when I first started smoking, before I moved it to my Front porch.
I ran a big fan blowing by it toward the door to push the smoke outside, and froze my Butt off!!! Not the Pork Butt either!! Yes it was Winter Time!!

Bear


----------



## fishcatchr (Dec 7, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I used my MES in my garage, near the door, when I first started smoking, before I moved it to my Front porch.
> I ran a big fan blowing by it toward the door to push the smoke outside, and froze my Butt off!!! Not the Pork Butt either!! Yes it was Winter Time!!
> 
> Bear



Following your step-by-step for the smoke tonight. Know you didn’t do your’s overnight, but I think I’m setup to make it work. Will post the results tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 7, 2018)

If I needed to do smoking during a big rain, I'd put it in the garage, with the door open, but I'd also improvise some sort of chimney pipe to carry the majority of the smoke outside to avoid having a smoke smell in the garage for the next few months (or longer -- smoke damage is tough to get out).


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Dec 7, 2018)

I kind of like the way my garage smells after a long smoke. Its a good smell,not a something caught fire smell. Although my garage is about 85’ from the house so that helps.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 7, 2018)

A $5 3" raincap from your local hardware/big box would allow you to turn your exhaust upwards and make it a solution for anytime it rains!


----------



## fishcatchr (Dec 7, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> A $5 3" raincap from your local hardware/big box would allow you to turn your exhaust upwards and make it a solution for anytime it rains!



When I saw rain in the forecast I initially planned to cut a hole in the wall and run a permanent vent outside. Got shot down by the “boss lady”, but I think I’ll be able to sneak it in for the next rain.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 7, 2018)

May I suggest a single or double coathook hangar system? You install single or double coathooks into whatever horizontal surface works for you and zip tie chain from your exhaust to aforementioned coathooks. 

Then you can hang in rain (or no rain when you just don't feel like being outside) and the solution is instantly removable.

Still jelly of that thermo shelf you have above btw. When you posted that thread I went out to my wooden MES30 cart and added a small metal shelf for all my thermos. Not as sweet as yours but she gets the job done when combined with the magnets on the thermos.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2018)

If it's raining and not overly windy I have an ezup canopy that I use. I tried smoking in the garage a couple of times and the wife hated the smell coming in the house every time someone opened the door. That smell lingers for quite a while.

Chris


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 8, 2018)

My smoker sits on my back deck, garage isnt an option, doubt the landlord would like that, so when it has rained and I have the smoker going, a reused Walmart bag goes a lobg ways. I actually started leaving it over the control unit even when not in use and its covered. Seems to help keep a lil extra moisture out.


----------



## tlcasper (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice. 
Make sure the neighbors know so they don’t call the fire department.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 8, 2018)

I put ALOT of prep time in and time is precious so rain doesn't stop me at all.  Keep cord out of puddles, bucket over controller, and some wood pieces to keep rain out of vent.


----------



## fishcatchr (Dec 8, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> May I suggest a single or double coathook hangar system? You install single or double coathooks into whatever horizontal surface works for you and zip tie chain from your exhaust to aforementioned coathooks.
> 
> Then you can hang in rain (or no rain when you just don't feel like being outside) and the solution is instantly removable.
> 
> Still jelly of that thermo shelf you have above btw. When you posted that thread I went out to my wooden MES30 cart and added a small metal shelf for all my thermos. Not as sweet as yours but she gets the job done when combined with the magnets on the thermos.



Not sure I follow your coathook system. Do you have pics? Trying to better understand. Thanks! Also, thanks for the positive vibes on the shelves. Glad to have helped come up with the idea.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 8, 2018)

This house has a covered patio, so I'm good. Either the Weber 22 or the offset will work just fine.

When I was growing up and we wanted to grill burgers during rain, we would do it in the garage. Now THERE'S an aroma to have in the garage.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 8, 2018)

Unfortunately I can't. I used that at my old house.

What I did was install a single coathook into the doorframe of my garage door. This could be done on any surface you see fit.

From there I attached 2 or 3 zipties around a length of flexible dryer hose that I was using for chimney extension off of the smoker. I hung the other end of this ziptie "chain" on the hook so that the flex hose could be directed outside of my garage.


----------



## csrt4wookienutz (Dec 9, 2018)

Kudos on not letting nature dictate! I use my fire place. Not allowed to have a smoker where I am, so I time my smoke for how long I need it and don't open it until it had dissipated. I use some 3" ducting and then shove a 4' flex piece up the chimney and extend it. My apt smells like a BBQ joint for a few days but I don't care. I use a amazn tube or Z tray depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## tiros (Dec 14, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I put ALOT of prep time in and time is precious so rain doesn't stop me at all.  Keep cord out of puddles, bucket over controller, and some wood pieces to keep rain out of vent.



Me too! Get this and toss those wood pieces :) Fits right in my Gen1, made a small notch on the bottom to allow room for the draft lever to protrude.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/IMPERIAL-3-in-Dia-Galvanized-Steel-Rain-Cap/1000228329


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 16, 2018)

I live in the Seattle area. If rain kept me away from the smoker, well, I'd probably weigh somewhat less than I do now, but I'd be miserable. My MES30 is on a wheeled cart similar to yours in my garage. I just roll it to the edge of the concrete and point the exhaust elbow toward the street. I still get a little smudge on the white eave above the door, but I figure some fresh paint at some point will be a small price to pay.


----------

